# Stud Fee - Prices



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

I know this is going to vary for breeds, heritage but what is the average price of Stud fee for your breed of dog.

I was told that Shar-Pei's can be studded from £300 to £1000 usually on the higher scale, but I dont understand why. 

Is it due to quality/conformation of the dog? 
People being greedy for pet money? 
The colour, Shar-Peis are regarded are 'rare colours' in Blue, Lilacs and Isabellas'?

I would love Chance to be a father so I could keep a puppy but it would be a lot of consideration on my part and if anyone wanted him, their are a lot of Stud Shar-Peis out there.

Emma x


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Prices vary in my breed. Mostly though its the cost of a pup or thereabouts, the dog itself and its pedigree, show wins etc......
Example Could get a pet quality Crestie stud( no health testing etc) for £100
Could get a Champion who has been bred to standard, health tested and still in ring for £600-£800
Or you could be friendly with people in your breed and get it for a lot less


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Depends on the breed the general rule is the price of a puppy, but in one of my breeds they now charge a 'handling fee' and then so much per puppy born which in a large breed can work out quite expensive if you have a combination that produces a lot of pups. My boy quite often sires litters of 12 and 13 but I stick to the one off fee, with a less than 2 surviving pups free return.


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

tashi said:


> Depends on the breed the general rule is the price of a puppy, but in one of my breeds they now charge a 'handling fee' and then so much per puppy born which in a large breed can work out quite expensive if you have a combination that produces a lot of pups. My boy quite often sires litters of 12 and 13 but I stick to the one off fee, with a less than 2 surviving pups free return.


thats a bit of a cheek a handling fee and then so much for each pup.
sorry but thats a rip off

studs are always a one off fee. or a pup


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

i payed £300 for a champion ebt stud for my female..ontop of a few pre mate test wich they wanted me to do and a test to make sure there was no infection down below be4 the mating took place so all in all i payed just over £400, well worth it for a quality stud like himself.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

Its the price of a pup in my own breed, but my boy has never been offered for public stud pups can sell for between £650 up to £1100 depending on lines


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

Nicci said:


> Its the price of a pup in my own breed, but my boy has never been offered for public stud pups can sell for between £650 up to £1100 depending on lines


So how much the going rate to use a stud in ur breed????


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

Depending on the dog if I were to go out and find a stud I would be expecting to pay between £650 - £1100 although I've never known anyone pay the higher rate but I have occasionally heard of people being quoted it.


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

In DDB its £600 and up for studs


----------



## Rinnie69 (May 8, 2008)

my friend paid £2000 for her Bulldog bitch,, i nearly fell through the floor when she said how much she cost. 
she paid £400 stud fee when she bred her as he was unproven , but from good lines.

St B fees vary , mainly down to pet or shown, and champions, anything from £400 -£1200. this is the most i have heard about , average i think is £800.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

Nicci said:


> Depending on the dog if I were to go out and find a stud I would be expecting to pay between £650 - £1100 although I've never known anyone pay the higher rate but I have occasionally heard of people being quoted it.


ty  im just to nosy for me own good


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

We paid £300 for Boxer (dog that is) stud and my mum charges £300 for her papillon at stud.


----------



## louiseddb (Jan 31, 2008)

I paid recently 1000 for my DDB bitch to be mated. This is the higher end of the scale, he was a CH and import, very good dog and of very high quality. I think average is around 600 mark. If people do it properly it depends on the quality of the Dogue but some people just use the dog closest by to line afew pockets. I had a 10+ hour trip in the car was a long day.


----------



## Blaxen (May 4, 2008)

Studs in my breed (Dobermann) vary alot between £300 and £800 but I only charge £300 for my boy and I am due to breed my bitch in August to a stud in Italy, amazing dog and he is only charging 400, Europe is much cheaper than here and mostly have a much better quality of dogs than that of the U.K (in my breed anyway!)


----------



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

In the UK it is usually roughly the price of a puppy for my breed which is about £500.
Overhere in Germany and other European countries they do it slighty different and charge so much per puppy. My male was used last year and I charged 100 euro's per puppy even though they sell for 1000-1100 euro's


----------



## Blaxen (May 4, 2008)

Hi Basi,
Maybe you can offer advice to me! My bitch will be visiting Italy to meet her stud, now if her season is on time we will be able to do the journey in 24hours so only needing to flea and worm the once when leaving the U.K Now if she is a little late then the stud will be on holiday in Cantana sicily, now meaning that we wouldn't be able to do that trip in 24 hours so would need to visit the vets at Calais before re entering the U.K, Now have you ever used any vets at Calais and do you know any there that speak reasonable English and reasonable prices?
Hope this makes sense. This is my first time doing this, so would like everything to go as smoothly as possible.


----------



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

Blaxen said:


> Hi Basi,
> Maybe you can offer advice to me! My bitch will be visiting Italy to meet her stud, now if her season is on time we will be able to do the journey in 24hours so only needing to flea and worm the once when leaving the U.K Now if she is a little late then the stud will be on holiday in Cantana sicily, now meaning that we wouldn't be able to do that trip in 24 hours so would need to visit the vets at Calais before re entering the U.K, Now have you ever used any vets at Calais and do you know any there that speak reasonable English and reasonable prices?
> Hope this makes sense. This is my first time doing this, so would like everything to go as smoothly as possible.


Hi Blaxen,

Sorry I can't really be of any help to you as I use my local vet here in Germany for the tick & tapeworm treatment before travelling. I will ask around for you but i think everybody here (army base) does the same thing I'm afraid. Someone might see this thread though and be able to help you.
Good luck with the mating though


----------

